
A prototype camera app that generates (real time) filters based on what you see - nstart
https://twitter.com/asus4/status/1262730002283495425
======
cocktailpeanuts
This is super cool,, although...

At first i was amazed, but as i kept watching the video, i realized they all
look pretty much the same, with just different color tones and texture.

It would have been crazy if you captured anime, and it suddenly changed
everything into anime

